# 67 Ignition switch



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am replacing the ignition switch on my 67. The manual says to remove the lamp housing brace screw. My switch is not connected to a lamp housing. It makes use of a locating washer. I do not see any lamp housing. Does a GTO have a ignition lamp housing? Is the lamp housing missing?

thanks


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't the lamp housing the metal housing behind the gauges? If I remember there was a metal tab or ground strap......The ignition switch will come out the back of the dash, there is a little hole where the key goes in and you push a paper clip in and turn the lock cylinder and it will come out, then you can unscrew the nut/bezel that holds the switch in the dash.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

unless they are talking bout the option where the key hole would light up .i just replaced my ignition switch and all i did was turn the key as i push a paper clip in the hole,pulled out the cyclinder, and un screwed the washer and pulled it out from the back


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

i put the new one back in the same way the old one was installed. all is well. I was just curios as to why the manual mentions an ignition light housing when I dont have one.

thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

because that was to be standard, but it wasn't. Manuals often written before car is finalized.


----------

